# hey



## Herper123 (Jan 26, 2008)

Theres love alright.....what up man, welcome, I know you will find this place to be highly informative.


----------



## obregon562 (Jan 26, 2008)

uhh...did you click new topic by accident???

if not... :huh: ...welcome?


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 2, 2008)

:lol: u might have got a bit mixed up. You are supposed to be introducing yourself, not other people. Nevertheless, Welcome. :mellow:


----------

